# Das Amazon Sicherheitscenter



## T-Drive (12. Februar 2017)

hat mir gemailt, über eine Adresse, die ich über ein Jahr nicht mehr nutze, dass mein A-Konto eingeschränkt wurde.  Ich solle mich über die knallgelbe Schaltfläche ( -> weiter) Authentifizieren, sonst wird eine Überprüfungsgebühr in höhe 19,95 € fällig. 

Da suchen strunzdumme scheinbar noch dümmere User.

Wie war das noch im Orient mit den Stockhieben...


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2017)

Standard-Phishingmail halt. Bekomme ich auch regelmäßig von PayPal obwohl ich gar kein PayPal habe.
Was auch ab und zu mal kommt sind Mahnungsschreiben vom Anwalt schlagmichtot der ne Rechnung im ZIP-Anhang schickt (jane is klar...).

Ich lese die mails aber immer wieder gerne um zu sehen wo sies diesmal verkackt haben. Die Qualität der Mails ist zwar besser geworden von den Google-Übersetzermails von vor 10 Jahren aus dem Chinesischen aber sie scheitern immer noch an den einfachsten Dingen. Fast immer ist dabei ums authentisch wirken zu lassen ja Name und Adresse und Telefonnummer im Text - immer wieder lustig wenn da dann meine telefonnummer und Adresse steht wo ich vor 5 Jahren mal gewohnt habe.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (12. Februar 2017)

Bitte nichht nur darüber feiern sondern zur Polizei gehen. Je früher die Quellen abgeschaltet werden umso früher zahlt kein ahnungsloser mehr dafür!
Bekomme solche schreiben zum Glück nie.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Februar 2017)

Natürlich ist es gesetzlich nicht erlaubt, aber es ist doch ein Fass ohne Boden und die örtliche Polizei kann doch eh nichts dagegen unternehmen. 

Bei so etwas muss man die Leute sensibilisieren, nicht auf jeden Mist zu klicken oder zu öffnen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2017)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Bitte nichht nur darüber feiern sondern zur Polizei gehen.



Die sagen dann "vergessen sies, löschen sie die Mail" und das wars.

Die haben keinerlei Chance auch nur annähernd irgendwas zu unternehmen und das wissen sie auch.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Februar 2017)

Mir wäre der Aufwand auch viel zu groß damit zur Polizei zu gehen und ehrlich gesagt auch zu blöd, wenn ich nicht gerade um Geld gebracht worden sein sollte.


----------



## T-Drive (12. Februar 2017)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Bitte nichht nur darüber feiern s



Wie kommst du auf feiern ? Ich will Stockhiebe verteilen 

Ich hab das nur geschrieben um es bekannt zu machen, obwohl ich nicht glaube dass jemand der hier in diesem Forum liest und sich informiert, auf diesen offensichtlich plumpen Müll hereinfällt.

Aber man weiß ja nie ...


----------



## XE85 (12. Februar 2017)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich hab das nur geschrieben um es bekannt zu machen...



Ich hoffe aber trotzdem das jetzt hier nicht bei jeder Phishing - Mail die jemand bekommt ein Thread eröffnet wird. Die die auf sowas reinfallen werden hier sowiso nicht mitlesen.


----------



## T-Drive (12. Februar 2017)

Solche Kommentare sind wohl mit ein Grund warum sich so einige alte Forumhasen hier nicht mehr oder kaum noch blicken lassen.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (13. Februar 2017)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Bitte nichht nur darüber feiern sondern zur Polizei gehen.



Besser ist, sich z.B. bei PayPal Phishingmails direkt an PayPal zu wenden. Größere Unternehmen haben für sowas auch oft eine separate Mail Adresse.
Im Beispiel mit PayPal einfach die Mail an spoof@paypal.com weiterleiten, bzw. bei Amazon an stop-spoofing@amazon.com


----------



## T-Drive (13. Februar 2017)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Besser ist, sich z.B. bei PayPal Phishingmails direkt an PayPal zu wenden. Größere Unternehmen haben für sowas auch oft eine separate Mail Adresse.
> Im Beispiel mit PayPal einfach die Mail an spoof@paypal.com weiterleiten, bzw. bei Amazon an stop-spoofing@amazon.com



Subba  Danke, wußt ich nicht.


----------

